# Which type of lighting for tank?



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I am in the process of gathering the equipment for my 75 gal tank. Planning for African cichlids. Rather than the standard light, I want something that is bright and after reading about all the light options, I'm confused about the terminology.

I may have some cichlid friendly plants, unsure yet.

Also, I see these light fixtures that are affixed to the sides of the tank, above the water and it looks like there is no cover on the tank . . . am I seeing this right? This would not work for me due to very curious cats that may end up swimming in the tank . . .

Anyway, what are some suggestions for good, bright lighting and the type of fixture I would need. Links are always helpful.


----------



## DrTim's (Jun 8, 2010)

Busterbird

Can you be a little more specific about what terminology you are confused by?

Also please realize that you may want bright lights but your fish may differ. Also the brighter the light the greater the chances of algae unless you take care of ways to get the nutrients out of system (plants, water changes, etc).

That said for bright light and nice fish colors you probably what a natural daylight system. These are typically 6,500 K. K is for Kelvin and it is just a way to describe the 'color' of the light - red, white, blue etc. You may also want to mix that with a little 14,000 K bright white light.

Anyways, the current rage and very bright lights are LEDs (Light Emitting Diodes) [full disclosure I do sell these lights}. These are more expensive than standard fluorescent lamps to buy but they take a lot less energy (so you save on electricity), they last a lot long and they produce a lot less heat. Some brands come with stands on each side that hold the light over the tank at each side. Others can be mounted inside a canopy and you can use the glass light with either but it does cut down some on the light.

Another options is the T-5 fluorescent lamps that can be very bright.

Choosing the right light system depends on many factors and as I said having bright light can have unintended consequences that you need to know about before you send your money and then are disappointed because the algae gone wild.

Also what's your budget?


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I have read positive comments about the Hagen Glo T5 HO Linear Fluorescent Lighting System but I am not sure if that is the best for me.
How is actinic lighting different?
What about metal halide lighting?
Power compact lighting?
LEDS and moonlights?

Which ones require the big expensive ballasts?

What I have on my 37 gal are 2 24"Aqueon 8000k 17watt bulbs within the hood (community fish with live plants).

I would like to know what is best for cichlids, and hopefully a handful of plants. I don't understand to point of those fixtures that either hang above or are affixed to the sides with no cover on the top . . . . doesn't the water evaporate faster, and doesn't the cover help with insulating?

Of course cost is always a factor but I am not against spending more than the minimum to bring out good color but I also want what is best for the fish . . . . .

Any advice is appreciated . . . . 
Thanks very much . . . . .


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Busterbird,

Metal Halide lighting is typically for reef aquariums, where live coral reefs are present which require ALOT of light. Those are very expensive, get hot, etcetera. They are great at what they do but entirely unnecessary for your applications. These are the ones that need big expensive ballasts.

Actinic bulbs are another saltwater product, because of the blue deep water simulating light they emit that some corals and invertebrates need. They won't benefit your plants as much as white light and your Cichlids could care less. However, several of us, myself included, use an Actinic bulb to bring out the colors of their fish. The blue makes them "pop" Some use exclusively Actinic (not recommended for FW plants), some 50/50 (like the 50/50 power compact lights), I personally will be running 3 white (10,000k) 1 Actinic.

The BlueMoon LEDS provide little to no benefit to plants or otherwise. They DO however, work great to see nocturnal life, like some catfish that spend their days hiding, will come out when it's darker. With the LEDs on it's dark enough for them to feel secure, and still light enough for you to see them. Another great benefit is that a well lit tank is a the premier home for algae, with the LEDs you can still see your fish while cutting down on the usage of the white and blue fluorescents that grow algae.

Finally, powercompact is simlar to the CFL's that you can buy for your home, it's not as bright as a high output T5, but at the same time provides more light than most other standard fluorescents (including standard T5's). These bulbs are fairly expensive and, I personally feel best suited for smaller aquariums.

You are right about water evaporating faster. With Metal Halides, they do that on purpose, the evaporating water keeps the water cool when the metal halide is generating tons of heat. Otherwise, you can just do glass tops to cut down on evaporation. The point of those fixtures being like that is they offer the most options for installation.

In my opinion, you should only be looking at Power Compact or High Output T5's if you plan on having alot of plants, otherwise you'll have lots of algae to deal with. (Lots of plants will rob the algae of the nutrients it needs). Most cichlid-friendly plants don't require much light. If you aren't going to have alot of plants, then standard T5's would work, or T8's or T12's which fit into a standard, inexpensive shop light fixture you can get at a hardware store. I would use one actinic bulb to make the colors pop, and I like the higher kelvin range because I like white light, so something like 10,000k would look great. If you over do it you could face algae.

If you want alot of light, and intend on keeping no plants, then LED is the way to go. Algae cannot grow without sunlight, or something to simulate sunlight so you won't have any. The generate no heat use very low electricity and by design last a very long time, potentially forever. They don't "burn out" like ordinary bulbs, if they fail it's because of some sort of mechanical wear, not because a filiment burned out or anything like that. They can be very bright and if you wanted to you could leave them on 24/7.

Feel free to ask any more questions, I'm not a light expert but I have messed around with planted tanks and I do know a little bit about the lighting.

-John


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

That is what I needed to know . . . .

I think with a cichlid tank anyway I won't have a lot of plants and if I do they will be cichlid friendly and low light type. I may go with no plants at all. That's what I keep seeing mostly when I see other tanks. Mostly rocks and caves.

Your knowledge and advice has helped me tremendously . . . . I think I will try the LED's.

This will be my second aquarium and believe me the first one has been quite a learning experience since I didn't do much research beforehand, but I am hooked nonetheless. Although it is not rocket science, there still is much to learn, for me, trial and error.

Thanks John for the definitions and help on the lighting! :thumb:


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

No Problem!

LEDs are a great choice for Cichlids without plants, you get that shimmer effect, you can have it on whenever you want and not worry about Algae, etc.

The only reason I can see for going to Fluorescent when you don't have plants, is cost. The fixtures are going to be cheaper, BUT like Dr Tim said they will use more electricity. Now, in all honestly fluorescents don't use much electricity either, but you'll still be saving. Saving enough electricity to cover the investment? Probably not, not at least for several years. BUT, the benefits of an algae free, well lit tank is priceless!

-John


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I have the Hagen Glo T5 HO Linear Fluorescent Lighting System on my 60 gallon and love it. I have the single bulb unit and it puts off plenty of light. I also have the double light version on my 28 gallon bowfront. They really make the tanks look awesome. I keep mine on about 4 or 5 hours a day. Petsmart has this line at a great price right now. There is a 36" double at my local store for $75. Worth a look.

Hope this helps,
Jman


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, I got the Marineland LED lighting for my 75 gal, love the bright light but it's so "shimmery" sp? that it shows all kinds of particles and I don't get that crystal clear look I was wanting.

It's all trial and error I know but I am not happy with my $150 light . . . .

Wish I'd gone with the T5 HO . . . I don't know, maybe it's the fish stirring up the sand . . .


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

What kinda filtration are you running, maybe try some filter floss in you canister if u got one of thouse?? Should be able to take care of the particles your talking about, with a better filtration setup.

:thumb:


----------

